

Argentina arrests teen hacker who netted $50,000 a month - tareqak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-24089050

======
smakhack
All hackers out there! Now you know.. if youre a hacker, make sure you have
power backup with an alarm... so you can delete the evidence before the feds
come ;)

~~~
sebastianavina
or a fireplace near

